# Got our CGC today!



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

It took almost two years of hard work, but Gypsy passed her CGC test today. This was more of a confirmation of what I already knew about her, that she has amazing desire to cooperate with me and excellent self-control. She really faced her demons. Now it is nap time.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job, congratulations! Well deserved nap.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

congrats! we were so excited when our first dog psssed the cgc test. 2 years is crazy. what was the issue you had to overcome? it usually takes 2 months.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Scarfish the main issue was that there were no classes near me! I had to drive 1.5 hours every weekend to the nearest training club, plus waiting for them to have classes on the weekends instead of weeknights.

She was really dog reactive when I got her. If we had had a training center closer, she could have gotten it in six months easily. So I guess you could say the past 1.5 years were just proofing.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

still awesome news! are you going to get the certificate or do like me just shove the test result paper in a folder along with vaccination records and old vet receipts?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I am sorely tempted to shove it in with the vaccination records lol. Not interested in paying the AKC more money this year.

However I have heard sometimes it is helpful for things like homeowner's insurance. Might be nice to have.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You both are ahead of me, my last CGC paperwork is still in the center consol in my pickup and we did the test sep 2013.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Well done! Is it a hard test?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

It is actually not a hard test at all- most well-behaved dogs could pass it without additional training. It was challenging for the puppies in the group that had too much energy and the dogs that had fear issues.

We had to prepare for it since my dog doesn't have perfect temperament. She needed a lot of work on impulse control around other dogs (you have to pass another person with a dog and sit within three feet of them) and a little bit of work on accepting having her ears and feet examined.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz is okay with touching, but he would want to play with the other dogs, people.. Still a baby.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> It is actually not a hard test at all- most well-behaved dogs could pass it without additional training. It was challenging for the puppies in the group that had too much energy and the dogs that had fear issues.
> 
> We had to prepare for it since my dog doesn't have perfect temperament. She needed a lot of work on impulse control around other dogs (you have to pass another person with a dog and sit within three feet of them) and a little bit of work on accepting having her ears and feet examined.


You give me hope! Starting a Reactive Rover class soon.....


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

congrats, well done, and (giggle) nice after test recover photo. Our pup has a way to go, especially after the commotion he started when we tried to take him for photos with Santa. So many dogs in such a tight space brought his inner rowdy up front and center. 

So well done to you and Gypsy!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Well done and congratulations.


----------

